# Good treatment for heat rash and yeast type skin infections



## Ks-Sunshine (Aug 23, 1999)

This is a little embarrassing and I hesitated for a long time to post about it. Since last summer, I have been battling with a bad case of heat rash that turned into a yeast type of infection. The doc finally hit upon a good combination of things to heal it up. For those who have fat wrinkles, or are heavy in the tummy, no matter how careful you are to keep clean, it is easy to have this happen. The treatment I found is to wash several times a day as possible with Bentyol Peroxide acne wash and dry thoroughly. A hair dryer works if you are careful not to get it too hot. Then paint the infected areas with Castillani's paint. It is a liquid and somewhat sticky until dried, and a little goes quite a long ways. My rash was completely cleared up in a week. Now I use the wash a couple times a day and once a week or a little oftener use the "paint" .Just thought I would pass this on with warm weather coming on shortly, someone might find it useful.


----------

